# Jelly dildo irritates vagina?



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok, I think i screwed up here, and i need any information anyone can give me. Last night my wife and I were having sex (yay) and she was feeling friskier than usual. She was looking through the closet for a particular piece of lingerie and came across a jelly dildo that hadn't seen the light of day in many, many moons, so she brought it out.

Long story short, after very brief use, her vagina felt like it was on fire, and not in a romance novel use of the term. The evenings events were called off (boo) and she jumped in the shower and decided to try douching, which actually made it worse. The burning eventually subsided, and she slept the remainder of the night with an icepack between her legs.

So now I'm reading about how jelly sex toys are unsafe because they contain high amounts of something called Phthalates.

Anyone out there had a similar reaction, or know anything about it? I'd be delighted if someone could reassure me that I didn't just break my wife's vagina...


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

The latex in Jelly dildo''s breakdown over time, it's possible that's what caused burning.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

How is she feeling today? Does she burn when urinating? If she has no trouble at all today, she's fine. If she has any trouble today she needs to get in touch with the dr. Vaginas are resilient, urethras are less so...


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Does she have latex allergies?

Yes, I could see the oldness & non-use causing a plastics breakdown. Or, she could just be having a normal yeast infection. (can get them without discharge symptoms).

Or.. could she just be getting older & having lubrication issues? Did you guys use a "hot" or "warming" jelly type lubrication? Some of those can give a very "burning" feeling too. I've noticed that My body varies on how much heat I feel from them. Oddly enough, the more natural lubrication I have, the better those feel... But during times of the month that I have almost no body fluids down there, I NEED the extra lube, that's when those "warming" lubes are just way tooooo hot & I can't stand the feelings from them.

Good luck to her.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

plenty of lube, and i dont think it's an infection. it literally started within 20-30 seconds of using it.

She hasn't gotten up yet this morning to go to the bathroom yet, but I'll maybe suggest a doctor if it's still burning.


----------



## FireandRain (Aug 17, 2013)

It's NOT you . What you've done is what most of us have done in the past . Purchased a cheap sex toy , be it a dildo . I know cheap and sex toy are an oxymoron , but let me explain . 

In order to get the plastics to soften or to become jelly like in our dildos, the chemicals used are called Phallates . They had been used for years in childrens toys and have since been banned .They are know to cause a simple irritation or in some cases cancer .

There are no regulations for sex toys . They are looked at as a gag gift and the industry does not want them regulated . 

There are a handful of companies out there now that manufacture "green" products and "phallate " free toys . 

My wife had the very same issue of burning and irritation . It went away quickly after some soap and water cleansing .

Google Phallate free dildos get yourself one and never look back . They of course are expensive .


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> plenty of lube, and i dont think it's an infection. it literally started within 20-30 seconds of using it.
> 
> She hasn't gotten up yet this morning to go to the bathroom yet, but I'll maybe suggest a doctor if it's still burning.


Yes.. definitely. It was probably a reaction to the plastic/latex of the toy. When you say plenty of lube, I don't know if you mean natural body fluid lube, or lube from a tube.

There could be reactions between certain types of lubrications, and latex/ or older plastics. If that was the case, her inner skin would be the first contact to that reaction, and could have been a chemical burn to her skin.


----------



## FireandRain (Aug 17, 2013)

Trust me when I say it has nothing to do with the amount of lube used .

Google Phallates in sex toys or Dildos and you'll be shocked . I was .


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

FireandRain said:


> Trust me when I say it has nothing to do with the amount of lube used .
> 
> Google Phallates in sex toys or Dildos and you'll be shocked . I was .


HOLY SH!T!!!

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...-toys-what-you-need-know-now-about-phthalates


I'm going shopping after I throw out my stash of toys!


Thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## FireandRain (Aug 17, 2013)

You're very welcome .


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You didn't use peanut butter for lube did you?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Thound said:


> You didn't use peanut butter for lube did you?


LOL no. We're dedicated Astroglide folks.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

That Astroglide is some awesome stuff. I heard a comedian say you could park a semi in a dog house with that stuff.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> HOLY SH!T!!!
> 
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...-toys-what-you-need-know-now-about-phthalates
> 
> ...


I suppose a way around this would be to cover the dildo in a condom? Still, it doesn't sound good!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> I suppose a way around this would be to cover the dildo in a condom? Still, it doesn't sound good!


Sounds like a good idea. We are not a toy couple, but if we were I think I would use condoms on the toys, just to keep them clean.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

We keep our toys in a large plastic sandwich bag and hidden in one of our drawers way in the back. Prior to any use we always wash the toy or toys thoroughly with soap and water. 

Yeah .... it kills the spontaneity of using a toy but its better to be safe than sorry !!??


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

It was more then likely the chemicals in the toy that caused the burning. They break down over time. Always wash before and after use.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Needless to say. Throw that toy away.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Update--

While the pain itself was gone by the next morning, the residual soreness lasted most of the weekend. She's back to her normal self as of this morning. And yeah, that toy is so gone.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Update--
> 
> While the pain itself was gone by the next morning, the residual soreness lasted most of the weekend. She's back to her normal self as of this morning. And yeah, that toy is so gone.


That is just horrible what she went through as a result of that toy! I would still want to check in with the GYN. Having survived cancer, I'm a tad more easily frightened.

OMG your poor wife!


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Cyber-skin, realistic feeling, jelly, all of these are wordings for softer toys that often have undesirable materials in them. Covering these products with a condom can help to prevent situations like the OP experienced. 

Silicone toys are more expensive but also more safe and made to last for a long time. You do have to be aware that there are different types of silicone, so do a bit of research on these too. Hospital grade or food grade silicone are the best.

Glass is a wonderful material for toys. They are often hand blown, so they are much like art. They are made from a glass much like the Pyrex that many have in the kitchen. They are sturdy and non-porous as well.

There are also metal toys available as well as many eco-friendly Eco-Friendly - A Place For Passion toys. 

The cheaper toys are often an inexpensive way to try out a style before you spend more money on the higher end such as these Luxury Items - A Place For Passion products that will last for a long time and are much more body friendly.

One easy way to evaluate a toy is to smell it. If it has a funny smell, then you know there are undesirable chemicals and it is best to avoid that toy or cover it with a condom to avoid contamination. If the surface of the toy is tacky feeling, it is degrading and best to throw it away as it poses higher risks.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it only me? or is there something illogical about the people that agree that the chemicals in the plastic break down... and then say wash before using?

I mean.. even if you wash the toy... if the chemicals in it have broken down, you are at risk of having those chemicals do a potential harmful reaction with your insides. 

I vote for the using a condom idea!... either that, or make sure buying the phalletate free ones.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it only me? or is there something illogical about saying the chemicals in the plastic break down... and then say wash before using?

I mean.. even if you wash the toy... if the chemicals in it have broken down, you are at risk of having those chemicals do a potential harmful reaction with your insides. 

I vote for the using a condom idea!... either that, or make sure buying the Phallate free ones.


----------



## Myshadow (Aug 22, 2013)

I would go with the Phallate Free realistic ones


----------

